# Member of Planet Fitness



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

So, it has been about a week since I first started a gym membership with PF. Although I go and get some workouts done, I feel like I'm doing everything wrong. I find myself doing more of the machines with weights than cardio. I might do like 10 mins on the treadmill, 10 on the elliptical, and like 20 on the various machines/walking around the gym lol. The way I see it, I'm going to end up muscly and fat, but I've heard the more muscle you have, the more calories and fat you burn. I'm super confused! If anyone can offer me some advice, I'd really appreciate it.

Also, if you're a member at PF or any gym, what type of workouts do you do? Just to give you a general idea, I'm 5'3 and about 70 pounds overweight  So naturally, I'm trying to lose lots of weight.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

How can you be muscley AND fat??? 

Strut around the gym and show off your girly figure. :kma


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

http://img.ehowcdn.com/article-page-main/ehow/images/a06/21/13/strip-fat-gain-muscle-800x800.jpg

Not the best example, but he's not defined. You can tell he's 'chubby', but has muscle under.

Anyway, what girly figure :lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Anyway, what girly figure :lol


The one in your avatar. Looks pretty smokin' hot. Know what I'm sayin'? :boogie


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Cletis said:


> The one in your avatar. Looks pretty smokin' hot. Know what I'm sayin'? :boogie


Your avatar is pretty handsome as well, if I may say so myself :lol


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Sounds like you just need a routine so you know what you're doing when you go gym. (can't give you one myself lol) Ask someone at the gym if you can hire a fitness trainer for a day, then just work with him to workout a weight loss program you can do. Diet plays a BIG role aswell btw.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL that is SO true!!


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Eski said:


> Sounds like you just need a routine so you know what you're doing when you go gym. (can't give you one myself lol) Ask someone at the gym if you can hire a fitness trainer for a day, then just work with him to workout a weight loss program you can do. Diet plays a BIG role aswell btw.


Agreed, I definitely need a routine. As of now, I just walk around machine to machine. They do have trainers, but I'm not sure if it's a 1 on 1 type of thing, I'll have to ask. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

If you could do 2 weight lifting exercises it should be deadlifts and squats. Those will work your calves, thighs, butt, lower back, core, and shoulders.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Question: Let's be perfectly honest here, I look nothing like the second chick in that picture up there lol. I imagine it would be kinda awkward and embarrassing doing squats and deadlifts at the gym, in front of everyone :/ What are your thoughts when you see a... huskier.. woman doing these types of exercises? I know it's not an important question, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

You don't want to just walk up to random machines

You want to focus on specific areas of the body each day
Arms/shoulders
Legs/abs
back/chest


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Nathan Talli said:


>


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Let's be perfectly honest here, I look nothing like the second chick in that picture up there lol.


Give it time and you will, probably even better.



> I imagine it would be kinda awkward and embarrassing doing squats and deadlifts at the gym, in front of everyone :/ What are your thoughts when you see a... huskier.. woman doing these types of exercises? I know it's not an important question, but I'm just curious.


Uh...nothing really. I'd just think there's a woman workin' hard to get in shape. :blank


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Give it time and you will, probably even better.
> 
> Uh...nothing really. I'd just think there's a woman workin' hard to get in shape. :blank


Yeah, this is a really good thing you are doing and letting your anxiety sabotage it would suck. No one really looks good when they are really exercising. If they do they are some super human who you shouldn't compare yourself to or they aren't pushing themselves.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

offbyone said:


> Yeah, this is a really good thing you are doing and letting your anxiety sabotage it would suck. No one really looks good when they are really exercising. If they do they are some super human who you shouldn't compare yourself to or they aren't pushing themselves.


You're right! It's just annoying when people watch me at the gym, especially the opposite sex :/


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> You're right! It's just annoying when people watch me at the gym, especially the opposite sex :/


Tell all those horny guys to keep their eyes to themselves. :um


----------



## SlipDaJab (Dec 27, 2011)

*.*

If i see a girl doing any heavy weights, especially compound exercises at the gym (squat, deadlift, bench etc) i'm impressed. You always see adds, magazines with specific workouts for women but a woman can do every exercise a man can.

A good routine for you should have cardio days and weight lifting days separate with a nice balanced diet...i can't list a routine because i don't know your goals but if you wanted to lose weight, get a nice shape and feel stronger than ever you should stick to compounds for weight lifting 3x5 set/rep, jogging for aerobic system and sprinting for anaerobic system cardio


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

SlipDaJab said:


> If i see a girl doing any heavy weights, especially compound exercises at the gym (squat, deadlift, bench etc) i'm impressed. You always see adds, magazines with specific workouts for women but a woman can do every exercise a man can.
> 
> A good routine for you should have cardio days and weight lifting days separate with a nice balanced diet...i can't list a routine because i don't know your goals but if you wanted to lose weight, get a nice shape and feel stronger than ever you should stick to compounds for weight lifting 3x5 set/rep, jogging for aerobic system and sprinting for anaerobic system cardio


Thanks for your response ^_^ I was actually thinking of upping my 'routine' and doing beginner intervals on the treadmill. I'm so self conscious of my face that I despise running, but I'm determined to try it lol. Thanks again for your advice


----------



## SA Rich (Oct 27, 2011)

I think Planet Fitness is a pretty good place. I belong to one, too. It is very beginner friendly. You can do what you want to do without stuck up pretty boys treating it like a meat market/bar, grunting and clunking their weights. 

PF has sheets on which they have each machine so that you can track your progress. I recommend this!  It gives you a nice little ego boost after a few weeks to see how far you have come.

From what I have read, lifting weights is the best possible exercise for losing weight. Good luck with it! Stick with it, and you'll see amazing progress. It's not the tools or the specific gym that matter, it's the exerciser's will and stick 'with-it-ness' that makes for successful weight-loss! You go girl!


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

SA Rich said:


> I think Planet Fitness is a pretty good place. I belong to one, too. It is very beginner friendly. You can do what you want to do without stuck up pretty boys treating it like a meat market/bar, grunting and clunking their weights.
> 
> PF has sheets on which they have each machine so that you can track your progress. I recommend this!  It gives you a nice little ego boost after a few weeks to see how far you have come.
> 
> From what I have read, lifting weights is the best possible exercise for losing weight. Good luck with it! Stick with it, and you'll see amazing progress. It's not the tools or the specific gym that matter, it's the exerciser's will and stick 'with-it-ness' that makes for successful weight-loss! You go girl!


My PF doesn't have sheets on each machine  LOL I feel cheated! I do lift weights, and I love feeling sore after each workout.. But I'm definitely going to stick with it, and I'm also thinking of pumping up my workouts on the treadmill to something more sweat-friendly


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

im not amembrer of planet fitness


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> im not amembrer of planet fitness


Me neither. Even though I live about 1 mile from one. :b


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Me neither. Even though I live about 1 mile from one. :b


Intoxicated post, I'm sorry. lol


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> Intoxicated post, I'm sorry. lol


Lol you fooled me


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

How's the working out going? I just got a locker at my university's awesome gym.


----------

